# //////FRIDAY PICS///////



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

B-I-L and friends playing poker in the mancave.
Another dang hobby!
First hand made fly!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Son Matt....IED hunter killer team. Deployed to Afgan. July 8th.

Kim & Katie


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Summer nights in Mexico Beach, FL


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The finer things in life.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I could handle the Pedigree, but the not the natty light. lol.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> I could handle the Pedigree, but the not the natty light. lol.


that's pretty bad comin' from the devil....just sayin'.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> The finer things in life.


My prayers were answered when they finally came out with Natty Light in a bottle.:brew:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Few more Hawaii snorkel pics from my Fuji waterproof fishing camera, for a cheap camera thought they came out fairly good


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That stands for Nasty Lite?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Amen, got a pretty good burger too!!!*


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Grandkids


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

He's up there somewhere, dog in the dilla trap, lookout Chickenboy theres a new kid on the block, a few fish for the grandson, from a tourn last fall,


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*More pics of my girls!*

My girls on their Disney vacation with their grandma and grandpa. The 2 blonde headed girls are my daughters and the brunette is their cousin.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Hoping that some of these strategically placed on the corner of the lot



















Will prevent this from happening again...


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

a few from vacation in destin fl. 

1. bailey playing the pretty sand
2. my girls at the beach in destin
3. the beach on a "rough" day
4. going under the bridge to go to the canal lot at the condo
5. crab island had a slide for the kids 
6. my boat sitting in the pretty water at crab island

i have not been on 2cool much latly, it has been nutty around the house! sold our house, had to find a new one, close and move in 30 days! closed on the house we sold and the house we bought at 5pm on a friday night and had to be out by 2400 that night! got 5 hours of sleep hooked up to boat and loaded the kids and all our crappp and drove to destin for a week! week later came home to a new to us house full of boxes, been trying to play catchup for the last two months!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Just another Friday. Good job guys!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

1. Day at the spa.
2. Wife's new competition...


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

My wife and I were able to schedule overlapping business trips to San Francisco. We were able to use a couple of days to relax. First time I have seen a dog enjoy a Guinness at the bar...good times!

*Golden Gate Bridge*










*Alcatraz - 27 Weeks Pregnant*










*Golden Gate - 27 Weeks Pregnant*










*Mermaid Niece*









*
San Francisco Happy Hour*


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

First 5 are Father's day pics. Last two are of a nice treat we caught while crabbing for blue crabs last weekend.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

2 Cool gathering at Pier 57 last weekend :biggrin:

Towing in a sinker

Girls in Colorado

Radar (Scrubs) 

Newest addition to the family

Portable prop clocker :rotfl:

Somebody got a new Jeep

Buried her first bone...you can see it under her chin! :smile:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Just remember, when you're out there in this unbearable heat today that it wasn't all that long ago, just a few months in fact, that we had this...










And were actually able to do this...










Ok, so it was rather small, but it's the thought that counts, right? LOL!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pedro's on the job...note the One Way sign

Offshore

Another one of Scrubs heart

A brace of prowling cougars...come on deer season! :biggrin:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Did you say cougars?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

fwoodwader said:


> Did you say cougars?


You can tell which 2 aren't supposed to be there by the look on their faces when they saw me with the camera! :rotfl:

I probly outta take that pic down!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Sunrise in POC last Saturday...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*We gotta eat*

From Hot dogs to the feech catch to the dinners this week...


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> You can tell which 2 aren't supposed to be there by the look on their faces when they saw me with the camera! :rotfl:
> 
> I probly outta take that pic down!


Nope she was mad cause she got drinking BOOOOO Lite lime and her other friend was embrassed too!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part II*

Part II

Redfeech Halfshell with my own SW BBQ sauceslitted with white onion..

You hungry yet ??


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*The kiddos......*

:cheers:


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Kids having fun riding around the ranch in Pappa's "Scooter"....aka Polaris Ranger.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

The Redhead and I were blessed with our 3rd daughter a few days ago.









Proud brother and sisters.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

pics


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Last night's dinner...redfish on the halfshell with a little Parmesan crust and pico...


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*Offshore last weekend*

We boated a few wahoo
Tom and the big doodoo
Sunsets are always prettier on the water


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Playing around with a new camera, took some random shots at Kemah.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Waterspout off Destin last week


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice pics, all this fish on the grill is torture!

The theme with the girl child this week is food centered it seems......corn on the cob, ice cream and summertime!

Be two in a month, and yeah I dressed her myself ;-)


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*. . . last weekend's randoms*

1. Ms. Bobbie - get that camera out of my face . . .
2. Smoked Chicken Tacos
3. Break on the Bay


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

1. My Office
2. RIP Officer Bryan Hebert EOW July 8, 2011
3. Grilling fresh trout for some fish tacos
4. Grilled Mahi covered with pontratrain sauce and grilled lobster tail
5. My buddy Zeke and I with a few east bay trout we caught


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Where the big ones eat the little ones...


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> The finer things in life.


dude, you stole my thunder and I am pretty sure that is illegal!


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

LOTS of great food "****" going on this Friday.

Captain Dave!!! You gotta share the love on the blackened fish you have there.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Fishing with my son...he stayed up most of the night. We had fried trout for supper!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

jc said:


> dude, you stole my thunder and I am pretty sure that is illegal!


Greenie sent......lol


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My lil one knows when we pull up to Sunday Beach that after she takes off her PFD she has to put on her sunblock before she does anything else.

Well this time we pull up I go about unloading the chairs and EZ-up, she takes off her PFD, puts on her sunblock and proceeds to steal her moms chair and crashes out before I even get the EZ-up out of the bag.....she loves the beach


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Trip from last week


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some pics from the mud park


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

When I drained the water out of the cooler, the pattern looked awfully familiar.










Someday it will be a big ol man cave.










We got the rainbow but no rain....oh well, it was cool. That rainbow stayed with the clouds for over an hour and morphed in to a partial double rainbow as the clouds moved over. That's also the new deck we've been building. Its almost done, then we start on the dock. Ugh!










Proof that beer and bullchit go hand in hand. Saw this empty by the pie when I was walking.










My road


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

*Tiki Pole*

Got a couple Tiki poles in the last trip down to beach house.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I love your tikis!!! Where did you find them, we've been looking for some.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

spirit said:


> I love your tikis!!! Where did you find them, we've been looking for some.


I have seen them on Hwy 87 between Bolivar and Rollover Pass, that guy has a lot of diff stuff.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

therealbigman said:


> I have seen them on Hwy 87 between Bolivar and Rollover Pass, that guy has a lot of diff stuff.


Thanks!! Green for the heads up!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

spirit said:


> I love your tikis!!! Where did you find them, we've been looking for some.


 please let me know too! :cheers:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

mshtrout said:


> LOTS of great food "****" going on this Friday.
> 
> Captain Dave!!! You gotta share the love on the blackened fish you have there.


X2 need the recipe for the green sauce mmm....WW


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

I call him the hippie guy. His name is Kevin, in Crystal Beach on hwy 87. He has a web site www.tikiloco.com He looks like he came out of 1960 something. The dude does have talent with chain saw. My wife loves to talk with him and here all his bs.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Been a while since I posted, My little buddy's 1st offshore trip last week, and the contents out of the ling's belly.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

spirit said:


> I love your tikis!!! Where did you find them, we've been looking for some.


Here ya go, Spirit... Kids wanted one for last Christmas...Don't ask me why.. Really good tikis..prices as good as I could find..and as I remember..postage wasn't too bad either... Five foot sucker weighed a TON !!!

http://store.webetiki.com/tast.html


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

*Tiki Pole*

The tiki guy Kevin in Crystal Beach his phone # 409 750 0086. He told us he is always on his lot or across the hwy in the bar at Coconuts. If you call him tell him the folks in Frankston that gave him the big cedar logs told you to call.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, ya'll!! I'll check out both sources.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Working this Turn Around out at work is for the birds.. I'd rather be back on the Frio.. Or what's left of it!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Lesto said:


> Working this Turn Around out at work is for the birds.. I'd rather be back on the Frio.. Or what's left of it!


Beautiful pics ,


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Another day at the track and back yard photo shoot.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

A few crops..


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

*Life's A Beach!*

Having Fun! :dance:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The front end of my newest RC car. And yes, it's not cheap. :headknock


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Gary said:


> The front end of my newest RC car. And yes, it's not cheap. :headknock


My hubby flew planes for years but he's also had cars, helis, boats, trucks .... you get the idea. Anyway, my youngest son wears our ride pins on his jacket but the pin backs are always falling off. A couple of motorcycle rallies ago we saw a package of pin back holders. What were they? Little bitty wheel collars. Hubby went in the attic when we got home and drug some out, son's problem fixed.

Don't know why seeing that pic made me think of it. But who'd of thought about using wheel collars for that? I guess them --- and they sell like hotcakes!


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Spirit you can get pin lockers from pretty much all the Harley shops if you need them.


----------

